# Guy cuts a 2x4 by throwing a saw blade



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

If this isn't some kind of Hollywood trick….. This is amazing! Don't try this at home… (unless your mother-in-law volunteers as "catcher".)


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

NO NO NO he didn't !!!!
if you believe he cut that like that you'll believe anything !Sorry that wood was cleanly cut beforehand MY"%Cents Alistair


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

He should be playing cricket.


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

HAHA! I wonder how many takes it took to get the blade to hit a convincing spot.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

Even though it's gotta be fake, it is neat to see.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

With my new Forrest WWII … all I have to do is get most woods NEAR the blade, and … they fall to pieces ;-)

Trick or not (it's clearly a trick), I LOVE vids like this !!!


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

I cut that peice with my laser beam eyes before he tossed that saw blade  total fake.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn….he could fell tree's with a good stiff 10" or 12" crosscut blade…


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

FAKE!!!


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

pffft, big deal, thats haw i have been cutting wood in my shop for years lol


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

They did a very good job making it look real, saw dust and all…


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

Stop and think for a moment… How fast can you rip a 2×4? 1 second maybe. And that is with the blade rotating at 2000 rpm. It had to slice through. Thus…Slicing does not produce sawdust!!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow he'd be pretty good on a job site you never need to measure then go to the saw. LOL


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Fake but neat. I like how the blade bounces, if it was cutting through it wouldn't.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

It has to be fake, but it is a very good fake.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds like a job for supersaw !!

Wheres his sawstop technology ?


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

I think It would be more believeable if it returned to him like a Boomarang…..LOL


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

This is fake?


> And I bet you guys (and gals) are now going to tell me that there's no Santa


? I do believe - I do believe!!!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

It's real, I saw it with my own eyes. I bet the table saw manufacturers are shaking in their boots hoping this technique doesn't get around.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

His brother is the guy in the commercial who nails the clock to a 2X4 by hitting the nail like a tennis ball. That's real too. *O LOL*


----------

